# Nice 240!



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not mine but saw it on ebay... hope its not a repost (dont wanna steal jblaze's title)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408624392


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah jblaze would probably cry if you did


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn! that is one nice ride... im not too crazy about the interior though... black an orange would look better but i guess he/she is trying to match the white rims.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice car but I am not too keen on the interior either. It is a bit loud. Too much orange in there for me.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

looking at that car made me wanna eat a orange


----------

